# Can someone remove a bra strap?



## SarahTomlin (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## Big (Jul 19, 2009)

I think it came out alright, someone might be able to do a better job. Idk let me know.


----------



## SarahTomlin (Jul 19, 2009)

mArry me.


----------



## Big (Jul 19, 2009)

SarahTomlin said:


> mArry me.


:blushing:


----------



## gopal (Jul 20, 2009)

well done and a good photograph.


----------



## Dcrymes84 (Jul 22, 2009)

Awesome job


----------



## peanutbuttersports (Aug 13, 2009)

she looks fake like wax


----------



## SarahTomlin (Aug 13, 2009)

Was that really necessary? Thanks anyway for your rude opinion.


----------



## MelissaMarieImagery (Aug 13, 2009)

This is pretty easy, but at the same time if not done correctly, will look like you just painted over her strap.

When you head into photoshop find the clone-stamp tool in your bar, and bring the opacity down low. Select her skintone closest to the bra strap with the command key, and then zoom in to the area of the strap. Make sure your brush is diffused so that it can overlap, and slowly "stamp out" the strap making sure to zoom out once in awhile to check that it looks natural.


----------



## bigtwinky (Aug 13, 2009)

SarahTomlin said:


> Was that really necessary? Thanks anyway for your rude opinion.


 
She does actually look a bit waxy.

She has some sweat or whatever or reflection on her chest and a bit on her face that gives her this look.


----------



## MelissaMarieImagery (Aug 13, 2009)

Yeah, some powder concealer can clear that right up, shine is a killer in photos >_<


----------



## ANDS! (Aug 13, 2009)

bigtwinky said:


> SarahTomlin said:
> 
> 
> > Was that really necessary? Thanks anyway for your rude opinion.
> ...



His/her critique was made without further commentary.  There is a right way, and the Peanut way to offer criticism.


----------



## giorgia (Aug 13, 2009)

her shoulder looks a bit odd though ... aside from that great job!


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 13, 2009)

ANDS! said:


> bigtwinky said:
> 
> 
> > SarahTomlin said:
> ...




It was also my first reaction to the photo. I did not respond to the thread because I was afraid it would be interpreted as it turned out to be  Not everyone wants to write 20 lines, apologizing in advance to someone with thin skin. Com'on! We are on a forum. Get over it.


----------



## bigtwinky (Aug 13, 2009)

Its called *constructive* critisism.  If what you post isn't constructive, then don't post it.

But if we have to start sugar coating everything not to offend the thin skinned, I feel this will be the doom of the forums.


----------



## shed301 (Aug 14, 2009)

Funny i'm looking at the OP's original request and i'm straining my eyes to see where the C&C is mentioned?. All i see is the favour to remove a bra strap


----------



## ocular (Aug 14, 2009)

cc is expected in this forum section, he could have posted in the* digital discussion and q&a. >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

*_*The picture could have some fill flash, the shadows are a killer. Also I agree there is alot of shine here too much. And I can see where he cloned out the bra, but good enough I suppose.*_

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<​


----------



## C.Lloyd (Aug 14, 2009)

bigtwinky said:


> Its called *constructive* critisism. If what you post isn't constructive, then don't post it.
> 
> But if we have to start sugar coating everything not to offend the thin skinned, I feel this will be the doom of the forums.


 

Maybe Peanut didn't have a fix for this problem, but thought that simply pointing out something would be enough to get the OP thinking about that aspect of the shot and trying to find a way to fix it, or at least avoid it in the future.


----------

